
Generate a random string in vanilla JavaScript - mooreds
https://gist.github.com/6174/6062387
======
mooreds
I decomposed this

    
    
       Math.random().toString(36).substring(2, 15) + Math.random().toString(36).substring(2, 15);
    

You are getting a random number, putting it into base 36 (so you get 0-9 and
a-z) then removing the "0." at the front of the number. To get enough length,
we're just doing this two times.

Fun!

